# Hardest gun you sold?



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok guys I am wondering if in the past you decided to sell a gun and it was hard to get rid of? Or a gun that you didnt want to sell/trade but you did anyway?


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I had a savage 99 T in 303 Sav, with a Weaver K3 in a Stith, darn fine shooting rifle, but had someone offer way more than i paid for it, so I let it go, i still kick myself today!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

can't imagine why you'd have trouble - unless your overpriced. Anyone else notice the cost of "black rifles" coming down recently? I'm guessing the artificial scare of electing a democrat for president is wearing off.

At any reate- I never have issues getting rid of guns. Gunbroker.com. Period. Thats the wonderful thing about Al Gores internet - no matter how obscure, someone out there is looking for exactly what you've got, the web allows you to market to them all.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I had a CETME .308 that was fun as hell to shoot when surplus ammo was all over for cheap......LOUD, pretty heavy hit and just mean look'n for a budget minded semi-auto black gun.

Otherwise maybe a AK or two i built from kits back in the day when that was cheap to do also.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

This was my 99 T I sold off.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

i about at par on my prices even room to move on it just no one intrested. Thinking .204 has something to do with it


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Try posting it on some western predator forum site.....PredatorMasters is one. Should be able to sell it pretty quick.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

NEVER sold a gun,, can't bring myself to do it...

" He who dies with the most "


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> This was my 99 T I sold off.


That's a beautiful rifle. I'm sure you wished you never sold it. Those Stith mounts are ridiculously priced these days if you can find them. I still haven't got mine in .250-3000 yet, someday.....


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

In the early '80s I was hurting for money so I sold the '94 Winchester my dad had given me for deer hunting when I had turned 14.............


Bought it back from the same guy a few years ago.

tom


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

The reason something doesn't sell is because of price. What it is worth to the seller is not what it may be worth in the market. Most guns I see on the internet are overpriced. It's not surprising they often sit there or the add gets bumped daily for a month.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

IF you have any doubt at all that you want to sell it for any reason, then don't. Odds are the money you get for the gun you sell isn't going to get you out of the position your in financially. The regret later will affect you greater than the money your short.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

The only gun I've ever regretted selling was a Browning BPS Hunter engraved model. I sold it to buy my SX2, and although I love my SX2 I took such a hit on the BPS that it was hardly worth it, whether I would get much use out of it or not. The only other gun I sold was a Remmy 742 in 30-06, which I was happy to get rid of. I picked that up last Nov., offed it last Feb. and since it's had 3 other owners :yikes:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

sold a mossberg 20 ga pump to my uncle once for his kids and I bought my dads 12 with the money. My uncle took it down and traded it in and I have never sold another gun since. I regret selling that gun all the time, I bought it with my paper route money when I was 11( well I gave the money to my dad). Most of the hard to sell guns are the guys who think they have an almost brand new gun so they want brand new prices but if someone was to pay brand new prices they normally go to a dealer and buy a brand new gun. They dont hold a lot of value sometimes.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

About 25 yrs ago a friend of mine came accross a real nice Fox double 12 ga and he only wanted $50.00 for it so I bought it and sold it the next day for $125.00, I can't tell your how many time I kicked myself in the butt for selling that gun. I didn't even shoot it but it shouldered like a dream. 
What a dumb move


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've only sold 2 guns (other than a few that I bought for the sole purpose of making a profit to buy something else I desired). 
I sold a Stoeger Condor which my only regret was that I had shot my first setter's first grouse with it. Otherwise it was heavy and doubled when using a stout load. 
I sold a Charles Daly auto loader which I regretted slightly because my dad surprised me with the new gun for X-mas when I had 2 very little kids and no money. However, the choke threads were having issues after a few years. I sold it to buy a used Citori.
So I sold 2 guns with some problems.
Otherwise I can't bring myself to sell any of my guns because when I worked the gun counter at Gander Mtn I heard these tales of regret often.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Sold my very first gun that a bought from my Uncle when I was 16. It was a Winchester model 63 ,22 semi auto. I bought that gun for 25.00 and sold or traded it for a slug gun at Cabelas.They give me 300 towards a trade. I think a lot more about that old gun than I enjoy using the new slug gun. That was about five years ago and I have not found the same gun for much less than 800.00 at least through Cabelas.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I guess this is where I depart from the pack...other than guns that were passed to me from family members, everything in the vault is for sale.

I'm a shooter, not a collector -if it hasn't gone bang in 6 months, it's generally got a date with the UPS man.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

pre 64 model 70 in 300 wm. My dad bought it while over seas in the service and had the receiver engraved. After a number of years of not using it much he decided to trade it for a red label........it was a one of a kind gun.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

if i have guns that are handed down to me or are some of the first that i bought myself those i keep
But in the past i have bought and sold many guns to make profit or buy something i would rather have.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

High polish 44mag awesome.....still tears me up.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I had and will never forgive myself for selling a mint 1955 Winchester Model 70 in 30-06. That someone obviously took care of. Wanted to hand it down to my son one day, but needed to hock it to keep a roof over his head about 5 years ago. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Back in the late 80's and early 90's I had a number of old Russian 7.62 carbines, and assorted other red guns I no longer wanted to store that were worthless to sportsman and didn't interest most collectors. I ended up donating most of them to museums for tax write offs.


----------



## Baby Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

A few years ago before i started my modeling gig, i sold my Kimber ultra carry with a ton of engraving because some jerk stole my wheels and tires off my Jeep


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

sixft4par said:


> pre 64 model 70 in 300 wm. My dad bought it while over seas in the service and had the receiver engraved. After a number of years of not using it much he decided to trade it for a red label........it was a one of a kind gun.


Ouch. Both nice guns though, definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

vandermi said:


> High polish 44mag awesome.....still tears me up.


I feel the pain, still after all these years, a S/W #629, 4" stainless, $380- at the base exchange, got married, needed transportation for work, traded it for a 1970 Ford Econoline van, three on the tree, inline 6, lasted 6mo. maybe 8 mo. gone, now that I'am retired now, I'am toying with the idea of a reunion :yikes:, but have other fish to fry right now :sad:, be safe and be wise---><>...Jumbo.


----------



## 338NUT (Oct 29, 2010)

Just sold my Kimber 1911. Ouch. Needed the cash for bills. NEVER selling or trading my deer rifle though. My dad had it built for me for college graduation.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

My sad story involed a Sako 75 varmint chambered in 22PPC. They are hard to come by and a guy put a WTB ad for one. The rifle was too heavy for a practical coyote calling rifle so I called the guy up. I wasn't too interested in selling it but I was considering a custom rifle build. I gave the guy a high number and he didn't flinch. I had a bad feeling putting that box on the counter at the post office.

A year after I emailed the guy and offered him $200 over what he paid me. He never replied. That rifle was beautiful. If I told you how accurate it was you wouldn't believe me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

sold a 7mm weatherby that I won in a raffle and used it to buy a 12 ga browning. sold the browning a year later to buy a Remington 1100 that I still have today. No real regets but kind of wish I still had the weatherby


----------



## dorramider7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to AQ!
Do surf around our sub forums for more information.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

Sell a gun? Ummmm.... ahhhhh.... I don't.... un-der-stand?


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

fresh out of high school i moved to denver for school. never figureing on hunting the hills. after a few summer months in the mountians. i had my trusty winnie 94 30/30 trapper sent out, that my dad bought me when i was 14. that first season i found out quickly that 16in barrel was no match for the big wide. the following summer i managed to scratch together a few nickels and bought a pre model 70 300 winnie from a pawn shop. it was rough looking, but the action and barrel were solid and wore glenfield glass. that dude would reach out there and the put the dot where you wanted it. it feed my roommates and me well for the 6 yrs i lived there. i took my first booner with it. a 171 3/8 whitetail. two tom mountian lions, three elk, several mulies and other critters. had to sell it when i took a job at gm proving grounds and had to move. school loans and bills where very heavy at the time. the only gun i truely regret losing.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Sold a Sako Forester M591 in .243. That gun was more accurate than most shooters. It had beautiful wood and the fit and finish was incredible. We had not taken it in the field for 5 or 6 years. Sold it to buy a pistol. I regreted it immediately, and it bothers me to this day.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I have only sold one gun, a youth model 20 guage that I bought for my EX wife.... there is the reason. I will never sell another gun for any reason. The guns that I have and will buy in the future will be handed down to my son! I never want to think, "I wish that I would have kept this or that gun......."


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

As a young dumb kid (about 23) I sold a Mossberg 640kc "chuckster" 22 mag..It took me 15 years to get that gun back, It cost me a mid 80's model 94 but It's in my safe now..


----------

